# 5 month old LAB mix in NYC



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a friend who told me about this girl who is trying to find a new good home for her 5 month old LAB MIX puppy. He is mixed with border collie, but looks alot like a yellow lab. She took the dog on from someone who had 1 left in a accidental liter. She took on more than she could handle, and is totally in love with the pup, but realizes he would be better off in another home that has more time for him. She is a young girl who will be college bound shortly. I hate to see this pup go to the pound. Is there anyone out there who can find a place in their heart for this pup?

I can't seem to get the pic posted, but I can e-mail you the pic if you are interested. You can contact me here, or just e-mail me directly at [email protected]


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

BUMP  I really want everyone to see this and spread the word!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jax's Mom - I'll check the pic when I get to work and post it here.
Did you post im on the lab board too?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is the cutie pies pic. I was able to upload from work.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up again!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww hes so cute....


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He is cute. Do you think there are any rescues available if the girl can't find a home for him?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

well she was really trying to find him a home, but I will let her know that is an option. I'm just a concerned interested party. I will look into options for her tomorrow and let her know. Thanks!


----------

